
Your live coding demo is boring - tbassetto
https://inconshreveable.com/11-13-2015/your-live-coding-demo-is-boring/
======
thepythiccoder1
I'm not sure I agree, live coding, when polished and done right grounds a
presentation. Without a live coding element "technical" presentations can
quickly devolve into marketing where grandiose claims are often made that are
devoid any merit. I think the real gap is most people underestimate how much
preparation time must be invested in a live coding demo.

